
Facebook to remove anti-government 'Boogaloo' groups - aspenmayer
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/facebook-remove-anti-government-boogaloo-groups-n1232579
======
sarcasmatwork
While Antifa still exist on the platform. Talk about hypocrisy....

------
aspenmayer
I am concerned for the mental health of our young men in this country. This
incident reminds me of A Clockwork Orange, not that this is in any way
comparable to fiction. I don’t know what the answer is.

> Facebook announced Tuesday that it is removing groups dedicated to the
> Boogaloo extremist movement one month after federal officials alleged the
> anti-government network’s adherents used the platform to plan the murder of
> a federal agent.

> The social media giant said it removed 220 Boogaloo Facebook groups and 95
> Instagram accounts that violated its policies against organized violence. It
> said 400 additional groups that were tangentially associated with the
> movement would be taken down, too.

> "Today we are designating a violent U.S.-based anti-government network as a
> dangerous organization and banning it from our apps. This network uses the
> term boogaloo but is distinct from the broader and loosely-affiliated
> boogaloo movement because it actively seeks to commit violence," a Facebook
> spokesperson wrote in a statement.

> In May, federal officials alleged that Steven Carrillo killed a federal
> security officer during protests in Oakland, California, against the death
> of George Floyd while in the custody of Minneapolis police. Carrillo
> allegedly plotted the attack with a man he met in a Boogaloo Facebook group
> and aimed to use protesters to "support our own cause" of a second Civil
> War.

> Several self-professed "boogaloo boys" have been arrested in recent months,
> charged with crimes including the murder of law enforcement officers and
> planning terror attacks at Black Lives Matter protests.

> Carrillo was apprehended a week later shortly after killing a Santa Cruz
> County deputy in an ambush and scrawling the word "boog" in his own blood
> across the hood of a car.

------
Miner49er
From the article: "Today we are designating a violent U.S.-based anti-
government network as a dangerous organization and banning it from our apps.
This network uses the term boogaloo but is distinct from the broader and
loosely-affiliated boogaloo movement because it actively seeks to commit
violence," a Facebook spokesperson wrote in a statement."

So this isn't all Boogaloo groups, only a supposedly (more?) violent subset.

~~~
aspenmayer
Apparently only a subset seek to commit violence, but I think they’re banning
all that are associated with the former maybe? Very unclear from context.

~~~
RickyInHell
they have banned anyone who had many connections with the movement, it dose
not even matter if you have not violated the guidlines.

